# New Guy



## JoshuaG (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello all,
I just became a member of this site and had no idea there was a knifemaking subforum. Anyways just wanted to say hi. Here's a pic of some of my work . I LOVE using wood for handles.

Blessings,
Joshua

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2018)

Whew! Those are real nice. Great work!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice work Joshua! Great looking knives. What kind of steel do you use? And welcome to WB!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoshuaG (Apr 16, 2018)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice work Joshua! Great looking knives. What kind of steel do you use? And welcome to WB!


Thank you Scott,
I use AEB-L for just about everything. I've used 1084, n690, and 3v in the past but still to AEB-L now. I'm hoping to give m390 a shot later down the road.


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 16, 2018)

WOW!!! Those are freaking AWESOME!!
Do you sell them or just make em fer fun??
Do you make sheathes too??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful knives Joshua! Those cleavers look like they would feel good in use! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 16, 2018)

Dang, Joshua, where have you been all our lives?? Welcome to the party.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 16, 2018)

Like your work and your designs Joshua!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2018)

Welcome! Nice work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 16, 2018)

Great knives! Post up a Tuxedo if you have one handy.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 16, 2018)

Welcome from the Northstate! Solid array of gorgeous knives! Think most of us are jealous! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome! You are going to like it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 17, 2018)

WELCOME! From Michigan.  I dig the cleavers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 17, 2018)

I follow you on Instagram and love your work, Joshua! Welcome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 17, 2018)

Great knives Joshua. # 3 & 9 are my favorites but heck 1-10 aint too bad. Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoshuaG (Apr 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone! I really appreciate all the kind words. 



Spinartist said:


> WOW!!! Those are freaking AWESOME!!
> Do you sell them or just make em fer fun??
> Do you make sheathes too??



Used to do it all for fun but now I sell just about all of them. Yep I do the sheaths too.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 19, 2018)

Awesome knives! Do you dye the leather yourself as well or buy prefinished? Nice and even dye job on those


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 20, 2018)

Those are gorgeous! My favorite kitchen knife is made from AEB-L and I had another member, Cody Kilgore, make my mother a small chef's knife out of AEB-L. What do you call those hybrid cleaver/chef's knives on the end? Those are all gorgeous!


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

Those are very nice!


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2018)

El Guapo said:


> What do you call those hybrid cleaver/chef's knives on the end? Those are all gorgeous!



Since I am in the knife business I can answer that. They are called cleavers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> Since I am in the knife business I can answer that. They are called cleavers.


Why don’t you get me one of these as a house-warming, @Tony !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 21, 2018)

What do you call the style on 2,4,7&9 ? Amazing body of work


----------



## Strider (Apr 24, 2018)

I think they're officially called swedges- false edges, but I dare to say, precisely fin back blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 24, 2018)

Great work, love the scales with the wood combo's.


----------



## The100road (Apr 25, 2018)

Very cool!


----------

